# Shepadoodles and other mixes



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone know what the temperament of these Shepadoodles tend to be like?

And what are some of your more favorite German Shepherd mixes?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a shepherd/collie mix years ago.She was happy go lucky but super protective too.She was a great dog.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've actually never heard of a Shepadoodle. I guess that is a cross between and GSD and a Poodle? I had a half pit/ half GSD that was one of the best dogs I've ever had, smart as all get out and easy to train, did hand signals alone or voice commands. She was also one heck of a watch dog. She saved the neighbors boat from being robbed of its electronics, saved another neighbor's boat engine from being stolen, and alerted us to the fact that someone was trying to steal my car. The cross was an accident as the people who owned the shepherd had intended to breed with a shepherd they had lined up but their neighbors pure bred pit had eyes for said female as well and he got there first. I was the lucky one!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

im not a fan of every breed being mixed with a poodle.... sorry i know that wasnt a productive post by me. im sure they would be great dogs


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I think designer dogs are silly. They're mutts, and there is nothing wrong with that. I just find it crazy how much some of these dogs go for. I seen little pompa poo's go for over $1,000. Say whaaaaat. But back to the thread, not a huge poodle fan it's the hair I don't really like, but they are both intelligent breeds! That's something...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

For some weird reason the standard poodle crosses seem to be worse than the miniature poodle ones. many are crazy and out of control esp. the Golden Doodles


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I think designer dogs are silly. They're mutts, and there is nothing wrong with that.



Yes there is something wrong with that. More irresponsible breeding to make a few bucks...plain and simple.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> For some weird reason the standard poodle crosses seem to be worse than the miniature poodle ones. many are crazy and out of control esp. the Golden Doodles


My son's best friend has a golden doodle. His name is "bullet" and well. ....hmmm by far the dumbest dog I've met. Very happy go lucky but definately a challenged dog. I find it odd being both the Golden retriever and standard poodle are intelligent breeds.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

arctic said:


> Anyone know what the temperament of these Shepadoodles tend to be like?
> 
> And what are some of your more favorite German Shepherd mixes?


You cannot improve a GSD by crossing it with any other breed. They are just fine the way they are. Even the worst bred GSD is more beautiful than many other breeds (MHO)


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Poor poodles.
I do not like doodles.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Growing up we had a GSD/St Bernard and a GSD/Golden Retriever. Both were great dogs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is really no way to gauge personality or traits. they make take after GSD, poodle, or any mishmash of traits from each.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

There won't be any way to make generalizations about temperament because it is a cross between two extremely different breeds. All you can get is anecdotal stories from people who have owned mixes. No guarantees.

That said there are some people doing purpose-bred crosses like Mal x GSD and Dutch x GSD.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I had once gotten a mutt pup whose mother was an old English sheepdog/golden retriever mix (gorgeous dog) and father was a GSD/lab mix. I called mine a sheeptriever shepador. She was a great dog...very smart and loved everybody. Hey! Maybe I should make that a designer breed! heh, NOT.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

This was my first dog...Lobo...German Shepherd/Norwegian Elkhound mix. She was a wonderful dog, but yes it was the luck of the draw. She was great size(knee high and 25 lbs.)


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

My boy is a GSD/Lab cross and I love him to death. But the fact that he's from a BYBer definitely shows, it took a good 3 years to get him over temperament issues he had. And he's still a softy, that won't change, he gets overwhelmed at times with bitework and disengages with the decoy. So we just do it for fun and learning. 


I work with AC and we had a bunch of shepadoodles for awhile, they were not sound dogs by any stretch, they were odd, unstable dogs. 

The thing with designer crosses (and intentional mixed breeding in general) is these are backyard breeders 99.999% of the time, so they're generally not going to be starting with good breeding stock to begin with.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I work with dogs everyday at a boarding facility. Doodles are the worst dogs!!! They are stupid, hyper, and are usually the ones who start fights with other dogs in daycare. Their temperament is all off. It is never a good idea to buy a doodle of any kind in MHO!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> You cannot improve a GSD by crossing it with any other breed. They are just fine the way they are. Even the worst bred GSD is more beautiful than many other breeds (MHO)


May I say Amen to that!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Yes there is something wrong with that. More irresponsible breeding to make a few bucks...plain and simple.


What I meant is for some reason people have made mutts into a derogatory word. Let's not forget every breed developed for the most part are mutts. Some were planned and others were not. I was not touching on whether having puppies for profit was a good or bad idea. I was referring to verbiage. They are mutts and should be called so. I am so tired of these crazy names pin poos and the like lol.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

IMO it is sad to pay for or create mutts on purpose. you never know what is going to turn out. you might make a new breed that is healthy and had some superior qualities like have been done in the past when every other breed was developed but that takes a genetic expert and a ton of trial and error. what happens to all the error dogs? there's enough breeds right now that every person with every goal can find one to suit their needs. no reason to purposely cross breed. nothing wrong with adopting a mutt from the shelter but this practice shouldn't be encouraged.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Athena'sMom said:


> I work with dogs everyday at a boarding facility. Doodles are the worst dogs!!! They are stupid, hyper, and are usually the ones who start fights with other dogs in daycare. Their temperament is all off. It is never a good idea to buy a doodle of any kind in MHO!


I never knew that about the "doodle" crosses! I guess the original idea was to create an intelligent, sweet-tempered dog with minimal shedding. But they are mutts, nonetheless, and I am sure temperament & intelligence would be the luck of the draw! On another topic, when I looked into the so-called "healthier, old style GSDs"- the Shiloh Shepherd, I was very put off by the spacey, happy-licky personality, lacking all the regal composure of a true GSD!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

maxtmill said:


> I never knew that about the "doodle" crosses! I guess the original idea was to create an intelligent, sweet-tempered dog with minimal shedding. But they are mutts, nonetheless, and I am sure temperament & intelligence would be the luck of the draw! On another topic, when I looked into the so-called "healthier, old style GSDs"- the Shiloh Shepherd, I was very put off by the spacey, happy-licky personality, lacking all the regal composure of a true GSD!


Look up Wally Conran, he started the labradoodle thing for those traits you mentioned, also they were to be hypoallergenic. He set out to help those in need of guide dogs, but had issues with dog/allergies. The whole cross breeding designer dog fad took off and now many doodles are breed with only $ in mind.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona has a golden doodle in her class. The dog is a clown and a big goof. She could be a smart dog, but is so busy goofing off you cannot tell. Fiona and her together are the class clowns. Acting up to show each other who can get in the most trouble.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Never heard of a shepdoodle, intresting. But I've only met 1 golendoodle, and she was a super sweet dog. She was hyper, and always wanted to play lol.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

What would happen if you crossed a White Shepherd with a standard German Shepherd?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

arctic said:


> What would happen if you crossed a White Shepherd with a standard German Shepherd?



You would get a German Shepherd. Same breed. If the normal colored GSD did not carry the white masking gene, all pups would be "normal" GSD colors. White "masks" the dogs genetic color. It's not actually a color genetically.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I heard that you should cross a pitbull with a rough collie....because after the dog tears your face off, it will go get help.


SuperG


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

SuperG said:


> I heard that you should cross a pitbull with a rough collie....because after the dog tears your face off, it will go get help.
> 
> 
> SuperG



Oh no Timmy's in the well again! LOL


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

SuperG said:


> I heard that you should cross a pitbull with a rough collie....because after the dog tears your face off, it will go get help.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Hahahahaha


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are some mixes I like and would buy, but the "doodles" are not them. The mixes I am thinking of are highly sought after working and sport dogs bred by people who know their lines and titled their dogs.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I wouldn't buy one, but every GSD/collie cross I have met has been amazing. Probably my favorite mix.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have an 8.5 year old Collie mix, not sure what the other breeds are. His mother was a mix, Collie and possible Great Pyr as she was pretty large and mostly white, but my dog is black and red like the markings of a Rott and has a solid purple tongue. Some of his sibs have a little white on them. Mother was pregnant in a shelter and the rescue pulled her and raised the puppies, hence I know what she looked like and his birthday though he is a rescue. He has some quirks but is my heartdog though not very GSD-like (more independent, lower energy, low drive, not "busy" at all). When he barks it sounds a lot like a rough Collie I know from flyball. Once I was at a tournament and heard that Collie bark and though *my* dog had got loose. If he's very Collie-like, then I like Collies especially in contrast to my GSDs who are far more energetic, busy, and attached to my hip.


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*"BECKET" My GoldenDoodle*

Greetings, All and Happy 2015

My beloved BECKET passed away on December 11, 2009 from lymphosarcoma. I adopted him from a shelter in 1996. He was a GoldenDoodle. A few years after I adopted him, his "breed" became very popular. He was a gorgeous intelligent boy: loyal, active, strong, and way off the doggy IQ scale. 18 days after he passed, I put the word out that I had a place in my home for a homeless dog. I was contacted by a rescue couple who gave me my GSD Johann. At first I was disappointed because Johann did not do or know all of things that BECKET did and knew. But, over time Johann learned and is a unique creature unto himself. As of yesterday (12/29/14) I've had Johann for 5 wonderful years.

GSDs are great. But so are a lot of other dogs. No matter the breed or breed mix, canines are wonderful friends.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

My first dog was a Labrador/GSD mix (her name was Daisy). Her mother was a pure bred black lab and her father was a pure bred white shepherd. Daisy was the result of an accident litter between the two neighbor dog's. 

At any rate she was AMAZING!!!! I could not have dreamed of a better dog to grow up with. She was a people pleaser all the way, and worked harder for a "good girl" than a piece of hot dog.

She was so obedient that our church let her be in the church Christmas play (they had never allowed a dog in the building previously). 

We use to babysit two little girls all of the time and they looved Daisy. She was always so gentle with kids. After the girls moved away the family adopted a dog and the parents named her ginger, but the girls (ages 5 and 3) kept calling her Daisy, so they changed her name to daisy









We lost her last year to spleen cancer but the other than the last month of her life, she was as healthy as they come







she was always smiling even in the photos taken just minutes before she was put to sleep. she was the best.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Personally not in love with designer crosses. I have reservations about breeding them.

I haven't owned a shepherd cross but I've known more than one person who has adopted a shepherd/collie cross and loved it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maybe someone already mentioned it...but I saw a news tidbit on TV today of new breeds being accepted by the AKC...4 maybe??? 

But I don't think any of them were designer dogs.


SuperG


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I love dogs, all dogs, any dogs. But this whole Doodle thing is nuts. We already have a low-shedding service dog, it's called a poodle, they come in 3 sizes for convenience and are one of the most intelligent, versatile breeds around. Second to the GSD of course!
Anyone who was around for the Cockapoo craze can tell you that this insanity started long before the Labradoodle thing. Pretty screwy that 40 years after the Cockapoo experiment we still have largely F1 crosses. 
Breeds are developed by crossing dogs to serve some purpose, to improve a specific trait, to strengthen an ability. I cannot imagine what crossing a Poodle and a GSD would accomplish, except a mess. You are crossing two intelligent, driven breeds with different goals. Both have a tendency to be stubborn and both breeds can be challenging for a novice owner. What was the goal here? A dog that will watch the sheep and then retrieve them? A dog that will retrieve the birds and then keep them together? The potential coat could be a nightmare, I don't even want to think about it.
This hypo allergenic thing bugs me, all dogs shed both hair and skin just like humans.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't pay for a cross breed unless from a shelter. I think the craze has been carried on too long, my humble opinion is that these dogs in the past were the "mutts" that we always loved. Just that somewhere along the way someone's purebred mated with someone else's purebred breed accidentally and they said "HEY! Let's name this and make money!". Therefore I would never seek out and pay for a mixed breed. I got Cyclone from the shelter and wound up with a purebred Rat Terrier. Got Gunther from a BYB and got a purebred GSD. But I grew up with a lot of cross breed mutts who were wonderful dogs. We never paid for any of them, we adopted them or they kind of "showed up" in our home.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I love dogs, all dogs, any dogs. But this whole Doodle thing is nuts. We already have a low-shedding service dog, it's called a poodle, they come in 3 sizes for convenience and are one of the most intelligent, versatile breeds around. Second to the GSD of course!
> Anyone who was around for the Cockapoo craze can tell you that this insanity started long before the Labradoodle thing. Pretty screwy that 40 years after the Cockapoo experiment we still have largely F1 crosses.
> Breeds are developed by crossing dogs to serve some purpose, to improve a specific trait, to strengthen an ability. I cannot imagine what crossing a Poodle and a GSD would accomplish, except a mess. You are crossing two intelligent, driven breeds with different goals. Both have a tendency to be stubborn and both breeds can be challenging for a novice owner. What was the goal here? A dog that will watch the sheep and then retrieve them? A dog that will retrieve the birds and then keep them together? The potential coat could be a nightmare, I don't even want to think about it.
> This hypo allergenic thing bugs me, all dogs shed both hair and skin just like humans.


You are right on the Cockapoo thing. My dad's ex wife (she owns a grooming salon in Mississippi) had gotten a cockapoo from a client. I am 31 now and she had acquired the dog when I was around 8 or 9 years old. So definitely been going on for a while


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I love all dogs, but I would not pay a premium price for a mutt. I happen to love purebred dogs, but I have had mutts, and they are great pets. Just not with a $1500 price tag!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I love them all as well....just wouldn't want all of them....

SuperG


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've heard a lot of great things from local dog owners about certain mixes, i.e. collie/GSD, husky/GSD, and so on. But like most, the only way I'd get a mixed breed is from a shelter. There's no way I'm paying thousands of dollars for a "designer" dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The temperament of any shepherd cross will depend on the temperament of the sire and dam and whoever is behind the sire and dam.


----------

